# Pro cool blanket



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong section.

I live in south Georgia and it is over 100 degrees 
Most days. 
On show days I like to keep a blanket/tube on them to keep them clean.
I have always preferred the tube's since it seems to be less hot on them. 
Recently I have seen a lot of people using the pro-cool blankets. 
Does the pro-cool blanket actually keep them cool? 
Or is it better to just use a normal tube?








The type of tube I use (picture is from the Internet)

Pro cool blanket (picture from the Internet)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Interesting. Maybe ask one of those people you see using it.


----------



## breahnrochele (Sep 2, 2015)

I use pro cool blankets and I love it, I don't like using the tube, but pro cool blankets have worked for me and they are easy to take on and off. Weaver Leather Livestock has them pretty cheep, I would get one now they tend to get pricy toward the end of the year


----------

